# National Avg Labor Costs for lamp & ballast change outs?



## Joyce

I'm based in Tucson and focus on Commercial & Institutional lighting consulting. 
Studying LED vs. Conventional Lighting for national client now.
So far LEDs are calculating out well for lower lighting level tasks like corridors, restrooms, parking garages, with 2x2's, downlights, garage lighters and wallpacks.
But even the good ones (and there's a lot of junk out there) can't compete with Super T8 4' linears... unless I project out about 15 yrs., maybe....

Help me out with some national average labor costs?
How does this sound, assuming you're doing this to hundreds of fixtures:
$25 per fixture to change out avg. 3 T8 lamps?
$25 per fixture to change out a ballast?
$35 per fixture to change out both at same time?
Remember this is Labor only. 
Am I too low, too high, about right?
Thanks!
JJK


----------



## dawgs

Lamp rate looks ok. Ballast rate is low.


----------



## kaboler

I can do a retro in 1/2 no problem, so I'm thinking it'd probably be around $40/change. End cost.

So many variables. Is this 1, 10, or 50?


----------



## nitro71

joyce said:


> i'm based in tucson and focus on commercial & institutional lighting consulting.
> Studying led vs. Conventional lighting for national client now.
> So far leds are calculating out well for lower lighting level tasks like corridors, restrooms, parking garages, with 2x2's, downlights, garage lighters and wallpacks.
> But even the good ones (and there's a lot of junk out there) can't compete with super t8 4' linears... Unless i project out about 15 yrs., maybe....
> 
> Help me out with some national average labor costs?
> How does this sound, assuming you're doing this to hundreds of fixtures:
> $25 per fixture to change out avg. 3 t8 lamps?
> $25 per fixture to change out a ballast?
> $35 per fixture to change out both at same time?
> Remember this is labor only.
> Am i too low, too high, about right?
> Thanks!
> Jjk


low.


----------



## Joyce

kaboler, Dawgs, nitro71: Assume Federal client, routine sweep lamp change so 100's at close proximity.
Based on initial replies it looks like I'd better invest in something like the "2011 RS Means Facilities Maintenance and Repair Cost Data 18th Edition" to find a realistic, national avg. for lamp/ballast replacement costs.
If anyone has any idea about a free source for this info, let me know and thanks for reading and trying to help. Sparks rule.


----------



## Rockyd

Don't forget to apply the proper multplier in regard to the number of fixtures when using a spread sheet program such as RS or ConEst...


----------



## Lighting Retro

Throw me a sample project, and I'll send you numbers. 

Here are things that are important to a specialty company that does volume L&B work. 

* Hours of Access/Days of access you can work and what shift
* Work environment (Office, manufacturing, warehouse, etc)
* Obstructions
* Recycling Certificate needed? 
* Is there a deadline? 
* Are you supplying material? If so, are you prepared for downtime night charges if you don't have correct material? 
* Ceiling heights
* Exact scope of work with manufacturer specs
* If multi-location, what are the addresses? 
* Are lifts or scaffolding required? If high ceilings a la retail, do we have to use huge ladders around customers, or can we work after hours? 

Your relamp number is high. Your lamp and ballast number is on the high end if you are talking volume. However, how we are defining VOLUME may differ significantly. Several thousand is different than several hundred. National account work vs local multi-location is a world of difference. Let me know if I can assist. Thanks.


----------



## Lighting Retro

By the way, the rates you listed will be completely reasonable or even low for local electrical contractors that don't specialize in lighting. We might have guys that are ninjas at lamp and ballast work, but you wouldn't necessarily want them wiring your house or business. 

This happens to be a niche that has become rather specialized, and even though the rates can look ridiculously competitive, the right company can make the work profitable. If it's all you do, you get really good at assembly line installs and reaching numbers you wouldn't think possible. I wouldn't expect guys who don't specialize to find the price points out there for group relamping even slightly attractive. 

Want to hear something insulting? I was recently asked to provide pricing on a "national chain" (90 locations lol) that wanted a relamp price for $1.50 each. That might sound ridiculous, but it really depends what other work is there, and just how many lamps you are changing. I've had two guys change 1200 lamps in a night, so it really depends on the environment. If anything, I've learned to never get too offended before running the numbers and asking lots of questions. Sometimes, you just have to decline work and let some other guy eat his lunch though.


----------



## chicken steve

> Want to hear something insulting?


listening to a bean counter tends to end up that way.....

~CS~


----------



## Lighting Retro

That's an odd thing to say. I tell you what, wish I had a full time accountant. Nothing worse to me than having to do paperwork at the end of a long day. Someone to job cost, verify bills go out on time, verify payments received on time, etc. I think the only people who insult accounting professionals are those who don't understand the value of people with a skill set we can't relate to, and for some reason, in our own myopic view of the world, don't find value in. Talks all types to make the world go round.


----------

